# Fromm vs. Acana



## beagle812 (May 18, 2013)

I have a beagle and an australian shepherd. I currently feed them Acana and have had great results but, I was browsing online and found some good reviews on Fromm and looking at prices there is a pretty big price break from the acana which I'm paying 65-80 dollars a bag for. I was just wondering if anyone has some experiences with which is better? I noticed the acana definitly has more meat.


----------



## beagle812 (May 18, 2013)

I am also big on the no GMO foods and I emailed Fromm and they said their food does not contain GMOs and neither does the Acana.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Both are good! You are lucky that there is a big price difference. Around here, Fromm Four Star is just as expensive, if not more, than Acana Regionals.


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

I purchased my first bag of Fromm Salmon La Veg which is the 15lb bag for around $30.99. I was going to go with the Acana, but it is expensive to buy. When I looked at the Fromm lines I weighed the prices between lines and the bag sizes as well. I purchased from doggiefood.com and they have a 17% off deal for new customers. I always look to see what type of deals I can find if it is only 5%-20%, every little bit helps. Right now a big bag of the Salmon a La Veg is 30lbs for $56.99. If you decide to switch look around it was cheaper I think somewhere else but the shipping would take 7-10 days and I wasn't going to pay extra just to get it in 1-2 days.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i switch my dog's kibble from bag to bag (i just noticed when i hit the letter G it's the same as Q; g and q).
i also keep a variety of can food on hand that i use as a topping along with many other things as a topping.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

My dog personally did way better on Acana than Fromm. He gained a bit of weight on the Fromm, even without upping food or lowering exercise in any way, and his stools were always too soft/big for my liking.


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

> I noticed the acana definitly has more meat.


I think it would be difficult to tell which one has more meat, as the both use fresh, as the first ingredient. From there, who knows.. Yes, the protein level is higher, so one might "assume". I just don't think it's that easy..


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

Jace said:


> I think it would be difficult to tell which one has more meat, as the both use fresh, as the first ingredient. From there, who knows.. Yes, the protein level is higher, so one might "assume". I just don't think it's that easy..


Actually, if you look at the ingredients list of Acana you will notice they source more than one protein depending on the kind of regional formula you feed; for example, Acana Ranchlands has bison, beef, and lamb. While say Fromm's Salmon a La Veg has only salmon as a protein. So I can see why the OP made that assumption. 

Fromm Salmon A La Veg: Fromm Four-Star Nutritionals Salmon A La Veg Dry Dog Food vs. Acana Ranchlands: ACANA Ranchlands Regional Formula Grain-Free Dry Dog Food


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Agreed. Though having only one meat protein source doesn't necessarily mean it has more meat than one with multiple protein sources. (Which I assume is what you are saying, ha)


----------



## beagle812 (May 18, 2013)

I think it's safe to assume the Acana has more meat, ecspecially when comparing to the four star line from Fromm(which would be the equivalent to the Acana Regionals) which appears to be pea heavy which I am not crazy about. But I have also heard great things about Fromm so I am trying to see if anyone on here has fed both and noticed which their dog did better on.
here is the Acana ingredientseboned lamb, lamb meal, duck meal, whiteﬁsh meal*, whole peas, red lentils, ﬁeld beans, whole potato, deboned duck, whole eggs, deboned walleye, duck fat, herring oil, lamb liver, herring meal, sun-cured alfalfa, pea ﬁbre, whole apples, whole pears, sweet potato, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold ﬂowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender, rosemary.
Here is the Fromm Four StarIngredients
Beef
Peas
Whole Egg
Russet Potatoes
Pea Protein
Pork Meat Meal
Beef Liver
Sweet Potatoes
Dried Tomato Pomace
Salmon Oil
Flaxseed
Wisconsin Cheese
Carrots
Broccoli
Cauliflower
Apples
Green Beans
Pork Cartilage
Potassium Chloride
Cranberries
Blueberries
Salt
Chicory Root Extract
Alfalfa Sprouts
Celery
Lettuce
Watercress
Spinach
Yucca Schidigera Extract
Sodium Selenite
Folic Acid
Taurine
Parsley


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

I've used both. Both are excellent, the dogs look glossy and their fur is really soft on Fromm, my only complaint with Fromm is softer poop. (Not too soft) We have been using acana grasslands and I have used the singles lines now and then-still beautiful coats and the poop is more firm. The only complaint I have about the acana is that my smallest guy has a hard time eating the big kibble pieces. (He's only 5lb). I think you can't go wrong with either one, I rotate foods and brands so I plan to keep using both.


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

I think you should go for Fromm. It has always been good food. It is also cheaper than acana.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I love Fromm (only complaint is the slightly soft poo for scooping). I use the grain free lines, mostly Beef Frittata, Surf N Turf, and Gamebird. This food puts coats on dogs like crazy. Beautiful and plush. 

I used to rotate with the grain free Acana but had itchy dogs when they changed formulas. I remember I used to love it though. Might try it again one of these days just to see if the itching was a fluke. If your dog tolerates it, you can't go wrong with either, really.


----------

